# Skiff suggestions



## Forgottencoast

Looking for ideas on a new skiff, like I said in my intro post, i fish from panacea to st George. What are some options that I could look at? Keeping in mind I love fly fishing, but also fish inshore with live bait out of Lanark. Anything that would do well for poking/sight fishing as well as be able to handle runs across the sound to dog island? If I fish at st George I could always just put in on the island to keep from having too long of a run. 

Does anyone know about the older pathfinder 17t? How are they, besides just being ugly as hell lol

Thanks in advance


----------



## eightwt

Don't own a skiff yet, fish out of a yak now. So I'm no expert. Might want to check with Harry Spear in Panacea. He builds skiffs and is a well known former guide. My son and I will be refurbing a 13 Whaler and for me will probably work a ok. I fly fish 100 % of the time from St Marks to Panama City. I see a lot of different rigs like everywhere else.


----------



## Zika

Looking to buy new or pre-owned? I fish the same waters, as well as farther east in my Beavertail Mosquito. It handles a chop extremely well yet poles easily and floats skinny. I owned a BT Micro before that and made the run from Lanark to Dog one time without a problem as well as Alligator Point to Lanark numerous times. The horsepower limit and tiller steering made those open water crossings long and tedious, although the skiff handled the waves like a cork.

Tunnel hulls like the Pathfinder are not the best choice for our area, IMO. Noisier at rest and not necessary especially if you concentrate to the west. If you're in the market for pre-owned check out the Inshore Powerboat 16 or the Akona CH listed on here. Both would work well. If going new I'd definitely recommend the Mosquito. Harry builds a cool skiff too. Both are going to have a lengthy waiting period for construction.


----------



## Forgottencoast

I am definitely going to have to go used. My budget is fairly tight at around $10k tops. I like the Ankonas and IPB but am wondering how they will do in any kind of chop. Thanks for the info


----------



## SomaliPirate

PM me for a rundown on the 17T if you want.


----------



## Forgottencoast

Looking around, it seems that with the correct amount of wheeling and dealing, an older hewes or maverick would be doable in my price range. Does anyone have any experience on real life draft for these hulls? I'd love to still get skinny (<1') and not have to sacrifice a huge amount of ride comfort when fishing live bait inshore around the island or deeper spots for tarpon. I know any hull is going to beat you when the seas are up 2-3' but I just don't want to get beat to death when a little chop blows up on the ride back to the hill in the afternoons. A decent amount of comfort would be a huge sell to the wife and future kids


----------



## bryson

I don't know much about the area you're fishing, but it sounds like an older Hewes would fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## yobata

Forgottencoast said:


> Looking around, it seems that with the correct amount of wheeling and dealing, an older hewes or maverick would be doable in my price range. Does anyone have any experience on real life draft for these hulls? I'd love to still get skinny (<1') and not have to sacrifice a huge amount of ride comfort when fishing live bait inshore around the island or deeper spots for tarpon. I know any hull is going to beat you when the seas are up 2-3' but I just don't want to get beat to death when a little chop blows up on the ride back to the hill in the afternoons. A decent amount of comfort would be a huge sell to the wife and future kids


this looks like a good boat (not mine!), with a new powerplant: https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/d/1996-hewes-16-bayfisher-lappy/6265455361.html


----------



## MARKSSPOT

my idea of having a good time is not getting beat to death


----------

